# Main Bios auf Gigabyte AX-370 Gaming 5 wiederherstellen



## Eifelcoder (12. Dezember 2017)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich hatte das Mainbord eingebaut und Windows 10 Pro installiert.
Lief alles ohne Probleme.
Gigabyte APP Center installiert.
Beim installieren der einzelnen Apps  von Gigabyte bleib der Rechner auf einmal stehen.
Nichts ging mehr.
Per Reset neu gestartet gehabt.
Mit dem Main Bios wurde dann nicht mal mehr die Grafikkarte initialisiert.

Also habe ich per Switch am Mainboard auf "Backup Bios" umgeschaltet, und der Rechner startete wieder ganz normal.
Momentan läuft das Mainboard mit dem "Backup Bios".
Wenn ich auf "Main Bios" am Switch umstelle, habe ich den gleichen Fehler wieder.

Wie bekomme ich das "Main Bios" wieder zum laufen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. Dezember 2017)

Mach doch mal ein Cmos/Biosreset. Entweder den PC stromlos machen und die Knopfbatterie für min. 20 Sek. entfernen oder über den entsprechenden Jumper (steht im Handbuch).
Ein Tipp meinerseits: Laß diese unseeligen Board-Apps weg, da Diese häufig zu Problemen führen können. Lade die gewünschten Programm lieber von der Herstellerseite runter und installiere sie dann manuell.
Gruß T.


----------



## Eifelcoder (13. Dezember 2017)

@Tolotos66
Danke für den Tip.
Beide Methoden haben jedoch auch nicht geholfen.
Mit dem Backup Bios startet er normal, und mit dem Main Bios kommt er noch nicht mal dazu die Grafikkarte zu initialisieren.

Habe jetzt mal den Gigabyte Support angeschrieben.

Gruss E.


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. Dezember 2017)

Du könntest auch noch versuchen, die aktuellste Version, via USB-Stick (!), erneut auf das Mainbios zu flashen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Dezember 2017)

Kann man da kein recovery machen?Gibt es die Option bei Dir?


    Zitat
    Gecrashtes Dual BIOS
    Gigabyte bietet auf neueren Boards ein Feature an, das sich DualBIOS™ nennt. In zwei getrennten Flash-Bausteinen befindet sich jeweils das gleich BIOS. Wird beim Flashen einer neueren BIOS-Version ein Fehler gemacht, so hat man auf jeden Fall immer noch die "alte" Version im zweiten PROM parat. Ein Recovery von dort in den primären Baustein ist daher jederzeit möglich. Dazu muss erst das CMOS gelöscht werden (Jumper auf dem Mainboard, ca. 30 Min. umstecken). Danach sollte sich wieder "Leben" im Board befinden. Starten lassen bis zur Abfrage "Press F1 to enter Dual BIOS Utility", "F1" drücken und jetzt Achtung! Macht man etwas falsch, hat man u. U. das zerschossene BIOS im Backup!
    Erstmal "Auto Recovery" auf "Disabled" setzen, ganz wichtig! Dann "Boot from Backup BIOS" auswählen, außerdem sollten "Wide Range Protection" und auch "Halt on BIOS Defects" auf "Disabled" gesetzt sein. Mit "F7" speichern und den Rechner neu starten. Wieder hinein ins "Dual BIOS". Jetzt wird nachgesehen, was in der letzten Zeile "BIOS Recovery" steht. Dort muss jetzt "Backup to Main" stehen. Ist dem so, dann mit "F5" das Recovery anstoßen. Zu guter letzt, wenn der Rechner wieder neu gestartet ist, im "Dual BIOS" "Boot from" wieder auf "Main BIOS" setzen. Dann sollte der Rechner wieder (mit dem ursprünglichen BIOS) laufen. Natürlich gehen bei dieser Prozedur alle manuell eingestellten BIOS-Werte verloren und müssen kontrolliert und ggf. neu eingestellt werden.

Grüße


----------



## Eifelcoder (13. Dezember 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Kann man da kein recovery machen?Gibt es die Option bei Dir?
> 
> 
> Zitat
> ...



@Schwarzseher
Beim Start des Rechners habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten:

-F2 oder DEL um ins Bios zu kommen
-F8 ...direkt ins Q-Flash
-F9 Systeminformationen
-F12 Bootoptionen

Die Option F1 habe ich nicht.

Q-Flash bietet mir auch nur Upload und Download des Bios an.
Jedoch habe ich dort keine Möglichkeit auf das Main Bios ein Recovery zu machen.

Gruss E.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Dezember 2017)

Mal ne Frage:Ist das Dual Bios überhaupt aktiv,weil es dafür ja auch noch einen Switch gibt.nicht das du den auf single Bios stehen hast.

Edit:Ein CLR_CMOS (Clear CMOS Jumper) hast du gemacht mit dem main Bios?
BIOS per Jumper auf "default" setzen - PC starten - es sollte die Aufforderung : "Press F1 to enter Dual BIOS Utility", "F1" drücken -
Das kommt nicht?
Das Board ist natürlich sehr neu ka. ob das so hier auch noch funktioniert.
Ich dachte bis jetzt die Reparatur geht automatisch wenn das main Bios korrupt ist:--GIGABYTE--DUAL BIOS WEB

Habe das noch gefunden:How to restore a bricked AX370 Gaming 5 BIOS : Amd

Oder du wendest dich hier mal direkt an den Gigabyte Support:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-mainboards/3402


----------



## Eifelcoder (13. Dezember 2017)

@all

Das Problem ist gelöst.

Egal welches Bios korrupt ist hier die Schritte dazu:

1. Mit dem noch funktionierenden Bios den Rechner starten und per F2 oder DEL ins Bios rein.
2. Dort Q-Flash starten
3. Am Mainboard auf das korrupte Bios per Schalter umschalten.
4. Dann per USB Stick die korrekte Bios Version updaten.

Thats all

Die Info fand ich unter [solved] Main BIOS won't post. Backup BIOS works fine. How can I fix it? - Motherboards - Level1Techs Forums

Dank nochmal an alle hier für eure Mühe!!!

Gruss



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:Ist das Dual Bios überhaupt aktiv,weil es dafür ja auch noch einen Switch gibt.nicht das du den auf single Bios stehen hast.
> 
> Edit:Ein CLR_CMOS (Clear CMOS Jumper) hast du gemacht mit dem main Bios?
> BIOS per Jumper auf "default" setzen - PC starten - es sollte die Aufforderung : "Press F1 to enter Dual BIOS Utility", "F1" drücken -
> ...



Dieses Bios bietet keine F1 Optionen an.
Auch wurde mir nach dem Fehler keine Reparaturoption angeboten.
Scheint also noch nicht so ganz zu klappen mit der automatischen Reparatur.
Der Schalter stand auf DUAL BIOS!


----------



## Eifelcoder (13. Dezember 2017)

Hier die direkte Antwort vom Gigabyte Support:

Führen Sie ein Bios Update durch wie folgt:

Starten Sie vom Back Up und gehen ins Bios.

Schalten Sie nun im laufenden Betrieb und auf Main Bios.

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ax370-gaming5_f10.zip

Im Bios drücken Sie F8, führen das Bios Update durch.

Ist das Update durch gelaufen, Schalten Sie das System für gut 10 Sekunden ab.
Starten Sie den PC neu und gehen direkt wieder ins Bios.

Laden Sie nun das Bios wieder Default und verlassen Sie es mit F10.

Testen Sie jetzt Ihr System erneut.
Ihr GIGABYTE-Team


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. Dezember 2017)

Spät aber nicht zu spät
Hauptsache es läuft wieder alles zufriedenstellend.


----------

